# Tausendblatt



## Gartenzwerch (16. Sep. 2012)

Hi

Nunhabe ich wieder eine Frage, mein __ Tausendblatt war hellgrün als ich es eingepflanzt habe nun ein paar Tage später wird es immer weißer hat jemand eine Idee warum


Es ist nicht so sehr das ich mir sorgen mache (sind eh noch keine Fische drin) Aber ich würde gerne lernen wie das alles so funktioniert. Deswegen werden wohl noch mehr solche frage kommen. In der sufu unter Tausendblatt weiß habe ich nix gefunden was darauf passt.

Danke und Gruesse 

Robert


----------



## Michael der 2. (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Hi

Vielleicht geht es ein oder es gewöhnt sich an die neuen Verhältnisse.
Ich würde dir gerne von meinem neu gepflanzten Tausendblatt berichten, aber ich kann es nicht sehen, das Wasser ist zu trüb.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Moonlight (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Hey Robert,

klingt nach Nährstoffmangel ...

Mandy


----------



## Gartenzwerch (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Hi Mandy,

der Teich ist vor 1 Woche gefüllt worden mit Leitungswasser, Pflanzen eingebracht habe ich:

10x Nadelsimse
10x Tannenwedel
5x Wasserwedel
10x __ Wasserpest
10x Tausendblatt
10x __ Hornkraut
5x __ Krebsschere
3x __ Wasserschlauch

Alles wächst Prima soweit man das nach einer Woche sagen kann bis auf den Wasserschlauch das war wohl ein fehler den noch einzusetzen) und ich war schockiert über die Schleimalgen die sich auf meinem Quellstein breitmachen.

Ist es möglich das etwas im Wasser ein Problem für die Pflanze ist? Kalk etc.

Denn Nährstoffe wurde mir hier geraten sind genug im Leitungswasser und ich muss nicht Düngen (was ich zuerst vorhatte)

Algen im Teich habe ich noch keine gesehen aber das Wasser wird grün.


Wenn aber Algen drin sind bzw sich entwickeln kann es ja keinen Nährstoffmangel geben oder? 

Viele Grüsse 

Robert



Ich möchte halt gerne alles schön einstellen bevor im Frühjahr die Fische reinkommen.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*



Gartenzwerch schrieb:


> Algen im Teich habe ich noch keine gesehen aber das Wasser wird grün.



Na was glaubst Du wieso Dein Wasser grün wird? Weil sich Schwebealgen bilden  
Diese Art der Algen geht nur weg, wenn sie 1. rausgefiltert und aus dem Kreislauf genommen werden ... oder 2. sich die Pflanzen so etabliert haben, dass sie den Algen die Nahrung wegnehmen (was bei der kurzen Zeit nicht möglich ist).
Aber Schwebealgen benötigen nicht viele Nährstoffe, die Erfahrung hab ich gemacht.

Die Algenbildung, in welcher Form auch immer, gehört zum normalen Einfahren des Teiches. 
Ich würde es mal mit Düngen versuchen ... und dann wirst Du sehen was das Tausendblatt dazu sagt.
Entweder es geht ein oder es wächst wieder etwas und Du weißt, dass es mehr Nährstoffe brauch als im Leitungswasser drin ist.

Möglich ist allerdings auch, dass es ihm bereits zu kalt ist. Das Tausendblatt stammt ja ursprünglich aus Südamerika.


Mandy


----------



## karsten. (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

och nö  

nicht Düngen !

Trinkwasser ist oft nicht sehr pflanzenverträglich.

deshalb schwören ja auch viele bei Ihren Grünpflanzen auf Wasseraufbereitung
abstehen ,abkochen ,Regenwasser usw.

in Trinkwasser ist reichlich P,N, uns meist genug Fe und Cu was soll denn da der Düngetip ins Blaue 

Clor haben wir meist auch noch 

in jungen Teichen muss sich vor allem erst mal ein stabiler Biofilm bilden 
eine Algenblüte mit nitratliebenden Schwebealgen und später die phosphatfressenden Fadenalgen hat wohl jeder durch .

bis sich gestresste ,von anderen meist besseren Wasserwerten ,Transport usw. geschockte Pflanzen in frischen Teichen etabliert haben vergeht leicht eine Saison.
Nachpflanzen und schaun welche Pflanzen den Teich annehmen wird in den ersten Jahren immer vorkommen.

es gibt sogar Teiche in denen manche Arten einfach nicht werden .

__ Wasserpest , Tannenwedel z.B kommen in neuen Teichen meist gut und ziehen später oft ein .
Während andere Pflanzen etablierte Teiche und bestimmte stabile Wasserwerte brauchen die junge Teiche einfach nie haben .


bis Dein Wasser "abgestanden" ist und die Algenplagen durch sind wirst Du Dich gedulden und es immer wieder und mit allem was Du kriegen kannst probieren
müssen.


die einheimischen Arten sind gegenüber falsch deklarierten oder freigelassenen Brasilianerinnen  in Gartenteichen zu bevorzugen 

mfG


----------



## Gartenzwerch (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Naja dann bleibe ich mal entspannt und warte auf das neue Jahr 

Mir war nicht klar das Tausendblatt nicht einheimisch ist, muss ich wohl nochmal genauer nachlesen. Ich danke euch und harre der Dinge die da kommen werden.

Übrigens wegen der Algen mache ich mir sowieso nicht den Kopf, da ich hier die dafür zuständigen Threads alle schon gelesen habe, sie sind halt nur an dem Stein unschön mehr wollte ich damit nicht ausdrücken


Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## nik (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Hallo Robert,

Tausendblatt reicht als Bezeichnung nicht aus, meist nicht mal die Bezeichnung mit der die Wasserpflanzengärtner ihr Gewächs ausweisen. Es gibt auch ein einheimisches Tausendblatt Myriophyllum spicatum.  Meist wird eins als M. brasiliensis verkauft. Mehr oder weniger allen gemein ist die Vorliebe für eutrophe Gewässer.
Wenn der Teich vor einer Woche mit Leitungswasser befüllt wurde und deine Myriophyllum schon weiße Triebspitzen zeigt, dann ist das 100%ig ein Nährstoffmangel. Der Biofilm spielt dabei keine Rolle. Leitungswasser ist idR. für Wasserpflanzenhaltung meist ausgesprochen ungeeignet. Da ist es erst einmal egal inwieweit das NPK mit bringt. Spurenelemente bringt es idR. nichts mit(!) und gechlort wird es nur ausnahmsweise, idR.nicht. 

Robert, du kannst die Wasserwerte ergooglen mit den Begriffen "Trinkwasseranalyse" und "_deine Stadt/Gemeinde_".
Wenn du die verlinkst und vielleicht noch ein Bild der Mangelpflanze einstellst, kann ich dir wahrscheinlich sagen woran es liegt.

Bei weißen Triebspitzen spielen idR. Mängel in Fe, Mn, N und Mg eine Rolle. Ich tippe mal - viele Wasseranalysen gesehen habend  - auf einen relativen Mg-Mangel.

Düngung ist eine komplexe Geschichte, da spielt Biofilm eine Rolle, so wie er für das ganze Biotop eine erhebliche Rolle spielt. Schau mal in meinen Footer, mein Teichlein zielt auf Pflanzenhaltung ab, da kannst du sehen wie prächtig Pflanzen in einer ultrahypertrophen Umgebung gedeihen. Bei der Algenvermeidung ist der Biofilm/die Mikroflora und ein bisschen Teichpflege wichtiger als der Kaninchenblick auf die NPK-Schlange. 

In einem alteingefahren, notwendigerweise verschlammten Teich kann es zu runden Stoffkreisläufen und entsprechendem Pflanzenwachstum ohne düngende Eingriffe kommen. Davon ist dein Teich weit, weit weg. 

Phosphat ist in natürlichen Gewässern den Pflanzenwuchs limitierend, aus diesem Grund nehmen Pflanzen als auch Algen Phosphat, wenn angeboten, auch weit über ihren Bedarf hinaus auf und speichern es. Diesen Luxuskonsum kann man sich auch zunutze machen.
Umgekehrt ist es beinahe unmöglich NPK so zu verringern, dass es Algenwachstum sicher vermiede. Ganz sicher vermeidet das aber jedes Pflanzenwachstum! Algen kommen mit geringeren Nährstoffmengen zurecht als Pflanzen. Die sich daraus ergebende argumentative Lücke schließt der Biofilm/die Mikroflora mit seinem/ihren Einfluss auf Algen und Nährstoffe. 

Dein akutes Problem lässt sich vielleicht sinnvoll verbessern, lösen nicht! Ein Kunstbiotop, wie ein Gartenteich, steht und fällt vor allem mit der "Qualität" seiner Mikroflora. Das Thema wird praktisch nicht behandelt, außer bei Filterkonstruktionen und da wird Mikroflora eher. mit den Partizpanten der Nitrifikationskette gleich gesetzt. Für die Entwicklung von Biofilm braucht es Zeit und auch ein wenig Glück. Tipp: Suche dir ein gut ausschauendes Gewässer und impfe deins mit Pflanzen, etwas Schmodder und Schlamm daraus.

Alternativ betreibt man einen massiv "moderierten" Teich wie ich, was ich wegen vieler möglicher Probleme nicht empfehle. So etwas geht nicht aus dem Stand. Auch wenn ich das Teichlein erst drei Jahre betreibe, so habe ich erhebliche längere Erfahrung in Wasserpflanzenkultur - auch da spielt der Biofilm/die Mikroflora eine entscheidende Rolle. 

Trinkwasseranalyse nicht vergessen. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Gartenzwerch (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Hi Nik,

danke für die genaue und umfangreiche Antwort

Meine Wasserwerte und das Bild sind in dem PDF. Rechts von der Pflanze das weisse/graue ist das worum es geht ich hoffe du kannst es erkennen sonst mache ich morgen nochmal ein besseres Foto.



Dankbare Grüße

Robert


----------



## nik (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Hallo Robert,

wenn du nicht geschrieben hättest, rechts von der Pflanze soll es sein, hätte ich nichts gesehen.  Ein noch besseres Bild hülfe. 

Die Trinkwasseranalyse ist nicht so die Zierde der Wasserwerkers Zunft. Kalium sollte angegeben sein, Phosphat ist nicht mehr Pflicht, das sparen sich dann viele, selbst die Karbonathärte fehlt, Magnesium ist auch nicht angegeben. Letzteres lässt sich aber aus GH und Calcium errechnen und es hätte dann ca. 30 mg/l Mg. Das ist ein so guter Wert, dass sich Mg-Mangel als Ursache ausschließen lässt.

Nitrat ist nicht nachweisbar (n.n.), Spurenelemente, soweit ausgewiesen, ebenfalls n.n.. Es sieht nach einem unbelasteten Wasser aus, wahrscheinlich auch ohne Phosphat. Letzteres kannst du ja mal bei Gelegenheit mittels Leitungswasserprobe bei einem Aquaristikladen überprüfen lassen.
In der Summe bringt das Wasser so gut wie nichts mit was Pflanzen brauchen! 

Nach gängiger Meinung ist das Wasser sehr gut zur Vermeidung von Algen. Leider kann ich nur Dinge schreiben, die dich verunsichern müssen, denn du wirst überall etwas anderes lesen. Solch ein Wasser ist keinesfalls ein Garant für Algenfreiheit, die Pflanzen kann das noch weniger ernähren als Algen.
Das liest sich finster, aber du kannst auch was machen - jenseits des schon erwähnten "Impfens". Das Impfen ist die beste Chance funktionierende Mikroflora zu importieren. Und dann kannst du nur hoffen, dass das läuft. Ein ungünstig laufendes Biotop gerade zu ziehen ist schwierig, besser von anfang an.

Ich mag dir keine Makrodüngung in NPK des Wassers empfehlen, das hat alle Chancen in einem so frischen Teich in die Grütze zu laufen.

 - Du kannst in jedem Fall Spurenelemente in Form von Gesteinsmehlen zugeben. Eine Analyse der Spurenelmente sollte angegeben sein. Es gibt basisch und sauer wirkende Gesteinsmehle. Basaltgesteinsmehle wirken sauer und das erhöht die Pflanzenverfügbarkeit der Spurenelemente. Das wirkt langfristig Boden verbessernd! Die Spurenelemente, ein bisschen Kalium, ein bisschen gebundenes Phosphat sind positive Nebenwirkungen.  Pflanzen können sich das im Wurzelraum erschließen.

 - Deine Pflanzen kannst du mittels Düngegaben an die Wurzeln erst einmal zum Wachsen bringen. Es gibt bei jedem Gärtner, Baumarkt Depotstüngestäbchen für kleines Geld. Die wurzelnden Pflanzen bekommt man so immer ans Wachsen. Wie, ist einfach, erst mal nach Dosierung, wenn sie nicht wachsen, dann mehr. Das Auge des Herrn macht das Vieh fett. 

Ansonsten ist es eine Frage der Nährstoffeinträge und wie sich der Teich entwickelt. Das dauert Jahre. Fische würde ich mir überlegen und wenn, dann nur ungefüttert. Das ist weniger die durch Fütterung erfolgende Nährstoffzugabe, sondern die natürliche Bestandsregulierung. Wird gefüttert, wird eine problemträchtige Komponente im Biotop betont. Sehe ich - überzeichnet - auf der einen Seite ein schönes Gewässer ohne bzw. ungefüttertem Fisch oder ein wenig schönes, auch arbeitsintensiveres Gewässer mit buntem Fisch, dann fällt es mir leicht mich zu entscheiden. Das muss nicht so sein, der scheinbare Verzicht auf (viel) Fisch macht es aber leichter.
Scheinbarer Verzicht deshalb, weil in einem fischfreien,Gewässer sich Lurche einstellen werden, die a) genauso interessant wie Fische und b) sehr wertvoll für den Garten sind. Das ist letztendlich alles deine Sache, ich wünsche dir in jedem Fall viel Erfolg.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Gartenzwerch (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Hi Nik,

danke für deine Informationen.

Fischbesatz ist nichts buntes geplant. Nach einigem Recherchieren werden wohl im Unteren grossen Teich Moderliesschen und Karauschen Ihr zuhause finden und im Oberen Bitterlinge und Teichmuscheln. Gefüttert wird nicht . Da die Fische erst im April-Mai reinkommen habe ich gut Zeit das Wasser noch einzurichten. Falls ich feststelle das der Nachwuchs zuviel wird setze ich wohl einen Sonnenbarsch rein.


Zum Impfen hätte ich noch eine Frage: Wieviel im Verhältnis zur Wassermenge sollte das sein und kann ich den Schlamm den ich vom alten Teich noch gut gewässert in einem Wasserfass seit ca 4 Monaten lagere nehmen?

Ich denke ich werde mir mal so einen Messkoffer holen und dann die Werte vermelden die momentan drin sind. Abweichend vom Wasser habe ich als Substrat ein gewaschenes feines Beton Kies/Sand Gemisch eingebracht und einges an Kieseln für den Quellstein und dem Überlauf des oberen Teiches. Dann sieht man vielleicht genauer wo das Problem liegen könnte. 
Das mit dem Gesteinsmehl mache ich das hört sich extrem sinnvoll an.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Stephan D (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Hallo ,

bei diesem Bodengrund wirst du kein Myriophilum spicatum zum Wachsen bekommen .
Diese Pflanzen bevorzugen ältere leicht bis stark verschlammte Teiche sie gehören somit nicht zu den Pionieren der Erstbepflanzung da sie sich in Kies und " jungem" Wasser nicht etablieren.
Nick hat schon so gut wie alles sehr gut beschrieben was die Microfauna und deren Zusammenhänge angeht . 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Gartenzwerch (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Hi Stefan,

danke für die Info, leider stehen solche Informationen nirgends. Es hat aber den Vorteil das ich mich jetzt mit den Wasserwerten auseinandersetze um zu verstehen wie das zusammenhängt. Dazu gibt es ja hervorragende Texte/Anleitungen/Informationen hier.

Desweiteren dachte ich ich hätte mich ausreichend über die Pflanzen informiert die ich einsetze. da war davon nirgends die Rede.

Ich habe mir verschiedene Wassertests bestellt und werde diesbezüglich bestimmt noch mit Fragen auf euch zukommen.

Wie gesagt mich hetzt ja nichts, bis auf den Frosch der eingezogen ist und __ Libellen bzw. diversen Insekten sind noch keine Lebewesen in und an dem Teich.

So habe ich noch Zeit die Prozesse zu erlernen bevor ich die Fische einsetze.


Viee Grüsse

Robert


----------



## nik (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Hallo Robert,

mit dem Animpfen hat es weniger mit Verhältnissen zu tun, die sehen bei einem kleinen Teich anders aus als bei einem großen. Das ist ein Tip aus aquaristischer Praxis. Wenn ich ein Becken neu aufsetze, brauche ich nur - nicht mal viel - Pflanzenmasse aus einem stabilen, gut laufenden Becken als Träger/Starter für die Mikroflora und dann gestaltet sich das Einfahren unter Beachtung einiger weiterer Dinge völlig problemlos. Ein möglicher "Spender" ist ein stabiles, gut laufendes Becken, völlig algenfrei. Ein problemloses Einfahren bringt unter Umständen noch einen Anflug von Kieselalgen mit sich, nicht mehr! Im Grunde habe ich erst einmal gar nichts gegen Algen, aber sie sind ein, besser >der Indikator< wie es mit der Mikroflora läuft. Und dann ist es nach langer Erfahrung einfach so, eine Mikroflora "arbeitet dann im Sinne des Betreibers", wenn keine Algen sichtbar sind. Das lässt sich ex-/importieren und ist eher eine Frage der Qualität. Ich weiß sogar von einem Aquarianer, der seine Becken erfolgreich mit Teichschlamm einfährt. 
Das Animpfen sollte möglichst früh passieren und mit Material aus einem gut laufenden Gewässer geschehen. Ich halte das für außerordentlich wichtig! Ich nähme dazu Pflanzen, Schlamm, halb zersetzten organischen Schmodder(Pflanzenreste). Konkreter kann ich da nicht werden.
Ich selbst habe es bei meinem Teichlein als Teichnewbie nicht gemacht - und ziemlich schnell bereut! 

Die immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig repetierte Nährstoffkonkurrenz von Pflanzen und Algen halte ich inzwischen für groben Unfug! Die Praxis zeigt das Algen mit so geringen Nährstoffkonzentrationen noch gedeihen, bei denen Pflanzen einfach nur noch stumpf kaputt gehen. Bei mir fing das C. demersum erst mit der Wasserdüngung das Wachsen an. Die sieht jetzt spitzenmäßig aus und war vorher in der Entwicklung stark rückläufig. Sie hatte übrigens auch einen ganz anderen Habitus. Krebsscheren und eine Reihe submerser Pflanzen sind mir in dieser Phase ganz kaputt gegangen. 
M. Spicatum habe ich mir mit einem kaum erkennbaren Fitzelchen aus einem anderen Teich zufällig herein geholt. Das Pflänzchen war kaum zu erkennen und hatte keine 20 mm. Mit Düngestäbchen in gewaschenem Quarzsand gestöpselt bekam ich es einigermaßen zum Wachsen. Erst über die reichliche Wasserdüngung - die erst in einem mikrobiologisch stabilen Teich funktioniert, was meiner noch nicht ganz ist - fing das, wie alle anderen submersen Pflanzen auch, das Marschieren an. Inzwischen ist das ein auch mengenmäßig brauchbarer und sicherer Bestand. Mit dem submersen Pflanzenwachstum bin ich inzwischen sehr zufrieden. Es wächst sehr schön - und wie blöde. 
Die Fadenalgen sind noch nicht ganz verschwunden, darauf muss ich bei der Düngung noch Rücksicht nehmen, ich denke, im nächsten Jahr erledigt sich das endgültig.

Der Preis für die manchem esoterisch erscheinende Beschäftigung mit der Mikroflora ist die Möglichkeit auf einen ausgesprochen problemfrei laufenden Teich - mit dem wirklich schönen, mir wichtigen Nebeneffekt näherungsweise Düngen zu können wie man will. Selbst erhebliche Überschüsse haben dann keine Folgen. Das kann ich mit meinem Teichlein schon teilweise zeigen. Bei Stickstoff und Phosphat und einem Spurenelementedünger kann ich schon in weiten Bereichen treiben was ich will. Lediglich mit Kalium muss ich noch vorsichtig sein, das beflügelt direkt die Fadenalgen. Das Problem ist aber nicht das Kalium, sondern die konkurrenz von Mikroflora/-fauna und Fadenalgen, keinesfalls mangelnde "Nährstoffkonkurrenz" der Bepflanzung! Das ist immer wieder erkennbar abwegig, denn die ist und war immer sehr reichlich. 

Dann gibt es das IMHO zu unrecht in der aquaristischen Szene gepflegte, völlig überbewertete Steckenpferd Allelopathie. Das Stichwort Allelochemikalien bringt weiter.

Pflanzen und Algen sind natürlich nicht gänzlich frei von Abhängigkeiten, aber die lange, sich auch im Teich bestätigende Praxis zeigt, Pflanzen zum Wachsen zu bekommen ist eine Sache, Algen eine andere und Mikroflora die grundsätzliche Voraussetzung für ein allgemeines Funktionieren. IMHO ist es die wichtigste Komponente in der Biotopbetrachtung. Das kann selbstverständlich auch mit Fischen funktionieren, aber ich wäre bis zu einem Funktionieren des Biotops sehr vorsichtig mit Fisch, entweder fressen sie die Pflanzen oder Insekten. Ohne Fisch geht definitiv besser - und solche Brocken wie Karauschen würde ich keinesfalls einsetzen. Funktioniert der Teich, dann geht wirklich viel, kriegt man den nicht ans Laufen, geht eher lange eher wenig.

Mikroflora ist definitiv eine Black Box, mit Mikroskop oder ohne, sie lässt sich kaum direkt betrachten, geschweige denn im Zusammenspiel der Einzelwirkung der Partizipanten beurteilen, das sind sicher maßgebliche Gründe für den in der Praxis zu geringen Stellenwert, aber sie lässt sich über ihre Gesamtwirkung erkennen und auch beeinflussen. Mit dem Ansatz ist das machbar, nichts anderes mache ich. 

Ach ja, ich weiß nicht ob du den Schlamm nehmen kannst. Nur du kannst beurteilen wie dein alter Teich in der "Qualität" war. Ein Ausschlusskriterium wären anaerobe Prozesse im Schlamm. Das kann man riechen, H2S stinkt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Nik


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Wow, Nik. 

Alle Achtung !!!
Jetzt würde ich ja gerne mien Tausendblatt betrachten, ob es bei mir auch eingeht. 
Ist es denn gut für die Mikroflora, wenn etwas "Startdünger" in Form von Blättern in den Teich gelangen?

Grüße Michael


----------



## nik (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Hallo Michael,


Mit dem Eintrag organischer Masse ist das immer so eine Sache. Mir ist eine anaerobe Zersetzung eine unbedingt zu vermeidende. Ob Blätter was bringen? Für die Qualität wird es kaum etwas bringen, vielleicht, wenn sie schon in der Zersetzung sind. Als Biofilmträger würde ich sie einbringen, nur als zu zersetzende organische Masse nicht, da ginge Fischfutter genauso.

Biofilm im Aufbau ist ein Spurenelementeverbraucher, deshalb halte ich ein (Basalt-)Gesteinsmehl mit Stoffanalyse für eine gute Sache - und das Impfen.

Deine Trübung wird dein Tausendblatt schützen. Weniger Licht bedeutet reduzierten Stoffwechsel. Damit kommen Algen übrigens weniger gut zurecht, das ist ein Grund, warum ich anfängliche Trübungen laufen ließe. Anfänglich mit Depotdüngestäbchen an die Wurzeln gestöpselt, schaffen die Pflanzen das in jedem Fall. Man sieht später dann auch die nachlassende Düngewirkung.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Gartenzwerch (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Hi Nik,

vielen Dank für diese Ausführliche Darstellung, ich brauche jetzt wohl erst einmal etwas Zeit um zu verstehen was genau du da geschrieben hast und um die Fremdworte zu übersetzen


Hast du dir das irgendwie Beruflich angeeignet oder angelesen? Ich finde das Thema wirklich spannend aber als unbedarfter muss ich den Stoff jetzt erst einmal verdauen
Ich habe den Teich in Richtung einheimische Fische angelegt und denke aber im moment darüber nach den oberen Teich der zur Ablagerung und Reinigung des Wassers aus dem unteren Teich dienen soll fischlos zu lassen. Dann hätte ich ein 4000l Biotop für die Pflanzen,Insekten und andere Lebewesen. Wie gesagt ich will ja versuchen ohne Technik (ausser die Pumpe) auszukommen.

Laut meiner Planung und zusammengelesenem Halbwissen habe ich gehofft das ich mit dem Oberteich den Hauptteich mit 12000l sauber halten kann. Ich will vor allem 2 verschiedene Biotope haben um zu sehen wie das zusammenspielt. Die Karauschen haben in meiner Planung eine wichtige Stellung als Pflanzenvertilger von abgestorbenen und abgesunkenen Blättern, Wasserpflanzen etc. Ich will mit denen ja genau diese Zerfallsprozesse am Boden verhindern, während ich dachte das ich die Ausscheidungen der Fische mit der Zielabsaugung von NG in den Oberteich bekomme wo sie sich an der Tiefsten Stelle ablagern sollen damit ich sie gut entfernen kann.


Da ich ja noch bei der Planung bin was die ausstattung des Teiches anbelangt, bin ich froh wenn mir meine Planungsfehler aufgedeckt werden da ich nicht so wirklich dringend Fehler machen will die es schon gab und zu denen es Erfahrungswerte gibt.


Viele Grüße


Robert


----------



## nik (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Hallo Robert,



Gartenzwerch schrieb:


> vielen Dank für diese Ausführliche Darstellung, ich brauche jetzt wohl erst einmal etwas Zeit um zu verstehen was genau du da geschrieben hast und um die Fremdworte zu übersetzen


Das ist immer ein latentes Problem, was mir geläufig ist, muss es anderen noch lange nicht sein. Ich schreibe eh schon zu lang, aber wenn du Fragen hast, kann ich dir jenseits epischer Breite sicher eine Richtung geben. 



> Hast du dir das irgendwie Beruflich angeeignet oder angelesen? Ich finde das Thema wirklich spannend aber als unbedarfter muss ich den Stoff jetzt erst einmal verdauen


Lieber fröhliches Gartenbankdesign als logisches Datenbankdesign ... ich hätte einfach was vernünftiges lernen sollen. 
Ich beschäftige mich sowieso immer recht gründlich mit meinen Themen und wenn dann auch noch meine erhebliche aquaristische Not - bis an den Rand der Hobbieaufgabe - dazu kommt, dann schreckt auch die Hürde "wissenschaftliche Literatur" nicht mehr ab. Das ist anfangs ein sehr hartes Brot, aber inzwischen ein wichtiger Bestandteil meines Hobbies. Irgendwann fing es sogar an Spaß zu machen. Trotzdem bin ich Praktiker, der sich so evtl. Hintergründe erschließt, bzw. Hinweise und Anregungen aus der Theorie holt. Das hat mir erheblich weiter geholfen! Speziell die halbgare aquaristische Literatur verwende ich nur mehr zu einem sehr geringen Teil. Ich denke,  in der weniger frequentierten Teichliteratur wird das qualitativ nicht besser aussehen. Ich tue mir das nicht mehr an, es geht auch anders und da habe ich Praxis. 



> Ich habe den Teich in Richtung einheimische Fische angelegt und denke aber im moment darüber nach den oberen Teich der zur Ablagerung und Reinigung des Wassers aus dem unteren Teich dienen soll fischlos zu lassen. Dann hätte ich ein 4000l Biotop für die Pflanzen,Insekten und andere Lebewesen. Wie gesagt ich will ja versuchen ohne Technik (ausser die Pumpe) auszukommen.


Im Falle höher anfallender organischer Masse würde ich in jedem Fall über eine Vorabscheidung, wie Spaltsieb o.ä. nachdenken. Das erleichtert den Betrieb ungemein. 



> Laut meiner Planung und zusammengelesenem Halbwissen habe ich gehofft das ich mit dem Oberteich den Hauptteich mit 12000l sauber halten kann. Ich will vor allem 2 verschiedene Biotope haben um zu sehen wie das zusammenspielt. Die Karauschen haben in meiner Planung eine wichtige Stellung als Pflanzenvertilger von abgestorbenen und abgesunkenen Blättern, Wasserpflanzen etc. Ich will mit denen ja genau diese Zerfallsprozesse am Boden verhindern, während ich dachte das ich die Ausscheidungen der Fische mit der Zielabsaugung von NG in den Oberteich bekomme wo sie sich an der Tiefsten Stelle ablagern sollen damit ich sie gut entfernen kann.


Karauschen atmen. Rate mal was Karauschen mit dem Sauerstoff machen? Mit Hilfe der Darmbakterien mineralisieren sie organische Masse(Futter). Es ist also völlig egal ob organische Masse durch den Fisch geht oder nur von der Mikroflora mineralisiert wird. 
Wichtig ist eine sauerstoffreiche Umgebung um die Gefahr anaerober Vorgänge und dann möglichem Schwefelwasserstoff zu vermeiden. Vorabscheidung und ein höheres Sauerstoffniveau bitte ich dich zu bedenken. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Gartenzwerch (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Hi Nik,

Nochmal Danke, und schreib ruhig weiter in epischer Breite  weil das schon sehr hilft und ich lerne dabei ja auch etwas, da ich wenn ich etwas nicht verstehe mir die Informationen hole.

Fische setze ich keinesfalls vor April eher Mai nächstes Jahr ein und dann auch nur wenn das System sich so eingespielt hat das ich gute Werte bekomme. Ich überlege gerade wo ich ein spaltsieb einsetzen könnte- Entweder vor dem Pumpenschacht auf Schwerkraftbasis oder einen Druckfilter nach der Pumpe (höher liegender Quellstein) Naja ich sehe mir das nochmal in Ruhe an.

Meine Wasserwerte sind laut Teststreifen Komplett im grünen Bereich und ich glaube das Tausendblatt erholt sich auch schon. die Nadelsimse wachsen sehr gut und die Tannenwedel auch. Ich bin also guter Dinge. Selbst die Krebsscheren haben sich aufgerichtet. Naja ich denke mal ich muß noch lernen ein bisschen Geduld mitzubringen. Leider musste ich heute einen toten __ Grasfrosch rausholen, woraufhin ich geich wieder das Wasser getestet habe:beten. Ich denke aber das war wohl eher das Alter da sich noch 2 weitere Grasfrösche zur gleichen Zeit eingefunden haben und denen geht es gut.

Naja mal sehen 

Vielen Dank und Grüsse

Robert


----------



## nik (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Hi Robert,



Gartenzwerch schrieb:


> Fische setze ich keinesfalls vor April eher Mai nächstes Jahr ein und dann auch nur wenn das System sich so eingespielt hat das ich gute Werte bekomme.


realistisch betrachtet, ist es nächstes Jahr ganz sicher nicht eingespielt. Und sich auf der Suche nach Orientierung an den "guten Werten" festhalten zu wollen, führt geradezu zwangsläufig in den Wald. Es gibt eine recht sichere Möglichkeit der Orientierung, das ist die kritisch betrachtete Erscheinung des Biotops. In diesem Sinne kann der Anspruch gar nicht hoch genug sein, denn das ist die Triebfeder das Biotop in die richtige Richtung zu lenken. Hat man ein Biotop, in dem die Pflanzen wachsen, welches frei von bakteriellen Erscheinungen, frei von Algen, frei von Fäulnisprozessen ist, dann sind Wasserwerte schlicht piepegal! 
Bis dahin sind alle Beeinträchtigungen verdächtig! Auch ein unbekannt zu tode gekommener __ Grasfrosch. Es ist extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Grasfrosch an Altersschwäche tot umfällt. Die verhungern, erfrieren/verunglücken, werden erbeutet.  Ich hatte in drei Jahren zwei tote Grasfrösche gefunden, einer ist verunglückt, der andere über den Winter im Technikabteil erfroren.
Von den 10 eingesetzten Bitterlingen, meine Frau hat keine Ruhe gegeben, sind zwei gestorben. Beide an Krankheiten. Das Teichlein war nicht stabil (im 1. und im 2. Jahr) und zeitweise eine ausreichend tödliche Belastung. Da hilft kein Schönreden. Dieses Jahr war offen_sichtlich(!)_ gut und ich habe jetzt erst Teichmuscheln dazu gesetzt. Mir ist klar, dass ich die nicht sich selbst überlassen kann, die brauchen meine Aufmerksamkeit! 



> Ich überlege gerade wo ich ein spaltsieb einsetzen könnte- Entweder vor dem Pumpenschacht auf Schwerkraftbasis oder einen Druckfilter nach der Pumpe (höher liegender Quellstein) Naja ich sehe mir das nochmal in Ruhe an.


Schwerkraft hat klare Vorteile, effizientere Abscheidung, guter Zugang, Schutz für Tiere. Gepumpt wird das abzusammelnde Material - und nicht nur das - erst mal durch die Pumpe geschreddert.



> Meine Wasserwerte sind laut Teststreifen Komplett im grünen Bereich und ich glaube das Tausendblatt erholt sich auch schon. die Nadelsimse wachsen sehr gut und die Tannenwedel auch. Ich bin also guter Dinge. Selbst die Krebsscheren haben sich aufgerichtet.


Teststreifen sind so miserabel, d.h. unzuverlässig, dass sie nicht weiterhelfen. Mein Resumee zur Anwendung von Teststäbchen, ich bekäme was angezeigt, wüsste aber aufgrund deren unbekannter Zuverlässigkeit genauso viel wie zuvor.

Ich leiste mir den Luxus eines Fotometers und messe allenfalls ca.2-3 x im Jahr - und das primäre Anwendungsgebiet ist bei mir die Aquaristik. Ich messe idR. nur, wenn ich etwas nicht verstehe - und dann kann ich nicht solche lächerlichen Teststäbchen verwenden. Sinnvolle Tests am Teich sind Phosphat, Nitrat, GH/KH. pH kann man messen, aber idR. kann man den eh kaum sinnvoll beeinflussen - außer durch eine geringere KH. Wegen der Verfügbarkeit der Spurenelemente sollte der pH gegen pH 7 gehen. Vor einer geringeren KH haben hier im Forum viele eine mir unerklärliche Angst. Einigermaßen sicher gab es noch keinen Fall von Säuresturz im Teich, da wird ein Schreckgespenst völlig überbewertet und außerdem gibt es in älteren Biotopen noch weitere pH-Puffersysteme, z.B. das total unbeliebte Phosphat. Phosphat halte ich für wenig problemträchtig. 
Ich will wegen der Wasserdüngung (Düngung der Wasserpflanzen über das Wasser) auch noch Kalium und Magnesium messen, deshalb komme ich an dem Fotometer nicht vorbei.

Messen kann über das Erkennen von Tendenzen verstehen helfen, aber die immer wieder erwähnten "Wasserwerte, alle im grünen Bereich" kannst du im Problemfall wegen weitgehender Nutzlosigkeit in die Tonne kloppen!
Man kann über die Veränderung von Wasserwerten unterstützen, aber es lässt sich idR. nichts damit erzwingen. In diesem Sinne ändere ich Wasserwerte, aber mein primäres Augenmerk gilt immer der Mikroflora, dem Biofilm, der entscheidet maßgeblich die "Qualität" eines Biotops.



> Naja ich denke mal ich muß noch lernen ein bisschen Geduld mitzubringen.


Ich habe keine Geduld - und das ist eher günstig. Für die paar Dinge wo ich zu ungeduldig werden drohe, reicht meine Einsicht oder Selbstbeherrschung.  Es ist lange Erfahrung, auf eine treffende Maßnahme reagiert ein Biotop sichtbar schon in 2-3 Tagen. Gar nicht so selten ist eine Maßnahme richtig, aber vom Umfang ungenügend. Nur für das Einpendeln/Einfahren/Stabilisieren des Biotops braucht es wirklich Geduld. Nicht unter 2 Jahren, eher drei und auch dann sollte man sich aktiv darum bemühen. Man muss da keine Kopfstände machen, in wilde Aktivitäten ausbrechen, wichtiger ist stetes sich kümmern und Beobachtung. Man bringt so ein Biotop gegen sein mögliches Maximum und erst dann würde ich zeitweise Erscheinungen in Algen akzeptieren. Da aber auch sehr gut laufende Biotope ohne irgendwelche Erscheinungen möglich sind, sollte man ein solches grundsätzlich erst einmal konsequent anstreben. Bei mir wird es nächstes Jahr das 4. Teichjahr werden und dann könnte ich erreicht haben was ich wollte. Und wenn es dann noch nicht passen sollte, dann geht es weiter. Da habe ich Geduld, es lohnt sich.  

Natürlich kann man auch Glück haben und alles regelt sich wunderbar ohne weiteres Zutun ein. Mich auf diesen Glücksfall verlassen würde ich keinesfalls. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------

